# tow/haul mode for plowing



## gunsworth (Nov 18, 2003)

just thought about that the other day anyone use it for plowing?


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 26, 2008)

I do because it keeps the trans. cooler.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

I use it. It helps with torque, slowing down, transferring power and cooling. The big downside of the NBS Chevy's is that the transmissions seem to not engage quickly - it's like they build up pressure before moving - seems like a safety feature for the unit which I don't like.


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

what exactly does tow/hall mode do?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

try searching... there lots of posts on this


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

tow haul more or less keeps the truck in a better RPM range for towing. The main thing that it changes is the shifts and when the torque conveter locks and unlocks

Regular Drive Mode: 1-2-3-4-5-TC

Tow/Haul Mode: 1-2-TC-3-4-5

(TC = Torque Conveter Lock-up)


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

I also plow with the tow/haul mode turned on. like already said, it keeps the rpm's higher and also allows the rpm's to get higher before shifting. These NBS do dog off the line and I've been told it's the torque management that chevy put in so as not to hurt the transmissions! Mine is real slow until around 2,000rpm (somewhere around there) and then it takes off like a bat out of hell!


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

new2chevy;706185 said:


> These NBS do dog off the line and I've been told it's the torque management that chevy put in so as not to hurt the transmissions! Mine is real slow until around 2,000rpm (somewhere around there) and then it takes off like a bat out of hell!


 TM is nothing new, manufactures have been incorporating it for years...since the '96 model year in fact.

It is fixable if you don't like it though.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

I really wish my 99 had a tow/haul mode for towing.The newer Chevy I drive at work I always use tow haul mode for towing and plowing.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

What is the advantage of converter lock ???? Or disadvantage ????


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

I don't use it, but thats just me.


----------



## 7879fordplower (Sep 16, 2008)

B&B;706394 said:


> TM is nothing new, manufactures have been incorporating it for years...since the '96 model year in fact.
> 
> It is fixable if you don't like it though.


I have a 2500 obs 99, how do yo "fix" it.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

7879fordplower;744003 said:


> I have a 2500 obs 99, how do yo "fix" it?


 With a custom tune. Dig around on the net for names such as: Nelson Performace, Waitforme, Pcmforless and you'll find what your looking for.


----------



## Doom & Gloom (Mar 2, 2008)

I don't use it cause it hardly shifts out of first gear. Sometimes on deeper snow I use it though.


----------



## aeronutt (Sep 24, 2008)

The D-Max never feels the load in the first place so tow/haul mode would just make the driving experience a little harsher. Gas motors could benefit I'm sure, but I'd need to see a lot more than the 3-5 inch snows we've had so far before I'd use it. The Allison already does a remarkable job of adapting to the conditions so I only hit the tow button when I'm pulling more than 8K on a trailer.


----------

